# MFA feed?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good dog food from MFA? We are very rural and don't have many choices other than MFA, Wal-Mart, and grocery stores. I want a good food for my new puppy that wont break the bank. Pretty sure they carry Diamond and a MFA brand but not sure what else.

Tadpole Acres


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used the Diamond puppy food with my LGD's and Pups and they ate it just fine.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, I will be feeding quite a bit of RAW also, but need a good kibble for when my freezer is too full (now after deer season). She loves the bones with meat attached so figure she will take to a raw diet too, but need the kibble around. I will go with Diamond then.

Tadpole Acres


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Diamond natural isn't bad and found in most feed stores Chicken soup cat or dog food is also made by them and fairly equivalent. Their grain free taste of the wild is even better but of course more expensive. One of those options exists in most places. Kent Native is also making appearances in grocery stores and feed stores and is pretty good quality for the price. It's not the same as getting grain free but it only costs a little more than diamond natural and my akita holds weight on it better than Taste of the Wild.


----------

